# Workshop Make-Over



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Workbench Update*

I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.

The first thing that needed to be done, which I started some time at the beginning of May, was to update the work bench. The drawer system I am still not happy with for the following reasons.

1. When working at the bench, I tend to leave the drawer open partially (bad habit) and the drawers tend to fill with sawdust.
2. The drawer containing my planes and scrapers has become too full - but even with only the hand planes in the draw - it is too heavy and does not slide that easily - it really needs some full extension runners, but the design does not allow for this. - I have tries various things to make the drawers slide easier, but only the reduction in weight works.
3. I am getting older and the drawers are getting too low and all the constant bending is not doing my back much good.

I will update the tool storage system sometime in the near future, but not in this make over.
The update to the bench is a new work surface/Top. The old one I made about 3 years ago, but it was a lamination of different materials- it stayed nice and flat, but the actual work surface was made from Alder (that's all I could get at the time) and it was definitely too soft. I could have skimmed the top ½" off and re-surfaced it, with a harder wood, but then I would have all the trouble with realigning the "bench dog" holes so I decided to make a new top.

The new top is made from 8/4 Beech, the dimensions are exactly the same as the old one (2m x 0.86m {76 ¾ " x 34" } . There are a couple of pieces of White Oak and Birch, but these are from the vices, I did not want to remake these as they were in good condition (I remade these in April).
I also reduced the number of bench dog holes (round) - hopefully less sawdust will fall into the storage space beneath the workbench.

The top was surfaced machine planed, then glued together. The final levelling was hand planed and scraped - and finally had hand sanded down to 120g to remove the shine. 
The top is finished with 2 coats of poly, thinned with 40% White Spirit (mineral spirit) and a thin coat of paste wax. I just wanted some protection against glue spillage or stain.



The new workbench top



Just another view of the work bench and part of the layout of the current shop.

Part 2 will be the table saw Upgrade.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


The bench looks great Tony. I'm looking forward to seeing your solution for storing planes. I've been kicking quite a few ideas in my head for how I am going to address them.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


A great looking bench. I have the same problem with my bench dog holes. My drawers get messed up. I was thinking of gluing a strip of wood underneath them.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


The top looks great, Tony!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Tony. I love the look of the bench and the overall look of the shop layout. It looks super clean - is this normal?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Nice job Tony. I'd kill to have your shop. I like how all the surfaces work together.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Nice bench top. Having just completed one myself, I can appreciate the work involved. I'm still in the concept phase of my under-bench storage design, and envisioned something similar to your setup. I'm anxious to hear your insights on you intended changes, as I'd rather not make similar mistakes if I can avoid it.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Tony - Great looking bench! I am enjoying your posts on your shop. Thanks!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


HI ALL

Don - Yes, I clean the place during the day and at the end of the day where possible. Every Sunday, I spend an hour with the respirator on and an air hose - I blow all the dust of the shelves and machines. I have to keep it clean, it is such a small place, I cannot work in a mess or clutter. It also means that a clean workshop is a safer working environment.

Bob - I should be posting the next part tomorrow, where the worktops are finished.

Robert - I think the original text covers most of the pitfalls of the tool storage under the bench - When I do change it will be for a wall mounted tool cabinet.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Great bench top. I love Beech for things like that.

Beech also steam bends really great, and when sanded with a real fine grit and then buffed it will shine.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Great looking bench top.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


this is a beautiful set up…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Workbench Update*
> 
> I have some spare time between projects, so I have decided to make some long-needed changes to the workshop. This short series will log the events as they have and as they happen.
> 
> ...


Nice job looks great. Hey tony if your really board My shop really could use some of that great work.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Current Shop Layout*

I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.



So as you will see I do not have a good space for assemble of projects, so this update is all about maximising the limited space that I have.

Episode 3 will now contain the Table saw upgrade.


----------



## ErikinColorado (Mar 20, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


Tony, this is a really nice set up, the flow looks good. Looking forward to seeing how the shop evolves.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


It's an enviable setup, but I agree…assembly is limited. I'm looking forward to seeing the updates!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


I guess it's all relative, Tony. I'd die for a shop like this. (Course, if I died - I wouldn't need a shop like this. LOL)


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


LOL….good point Don….I'm sure when you die you'll have all the shop you need and every exotic species there is to make small boxes.

Tony….Tony….Tony….let's trade shops ......no assembly area…....LOL….I think I'm getting slightly hysterical….


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


It looks like you might have to make do. Jockmike


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


Tony -

I agree with Don - "I would die for a shop like this" Well, maybe not die but envious for sure!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Current Shop Layout*
> 
> I forgot to show the current layout of the shop in the first Blog,, without this information the rest will not make much sense.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the kind comments, but do not forget, this is how I make my living - as commercial workshops go it is a little small - it is only a 2 car garage - NO CARS ALLOWED - plus another garage. I need another 500 square feet, with a 9 to 10' celing. this means I can then work on multiple projects and/or have another woodworker in the shop at the same time.

Still I have another 14 years and 50 weeks befoire they retire me - so plenty of time to get a bigger workshop - I need to use the M7 more and start building a log workshop!!!!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Table Saw update: Pt 1*

I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.

I decided that a new side table that would remain FLAT and true is what I needed - As I also needed an assembly table (NO SPACE) I looked at the idea of combining the two. Thanks to an article on the "The Wood Whisperer" ( http://blip.tv/file/get/TheWoodWhisperer-AssemblyTableTop777.flv ) Mark showed how to make Torsion Box (T-Box) Table top. I knew that T-Boxes were remarkably strong and stable, so I decided to proceed in producing my own Version.

I have decided to replace both the Out-Feed Table and the Table to Right of the saw with T-Boxes. The first to be built will the Table to the Right. I decided to increase the width to 1220mm (4') and the Length to 2m (76 ¾")


This shows the level base that all the work is undertake from. I did not have any 4×2s, so I utilized so 5×1 the edges were jointed and then ripped. To keep the boards in place, i just used some off-cuts which are stapled together to make this quite rigid frame.



The base was leveled using a 1.8m spirit level and the Wixey angle gauge. The leveling was undertaken using shims - which were Hot Glued to the frame and the tables. (A sharp tap with a mallet breaks the glue free at the end of the operation)


One of the two skins is placed on top of the frame - as can be seen, it is not very flat.



To overcome several problems, I covered the ply with a plastic sheet (stops the glue from sticking), I staples the sheet through the ply to frame. This held the plastic in Place and flattened the plywood. The photograph also shows all the parts, pre cut before the beginning of the operation.



The Layout and Plan - The material for the outer frame is fir, the matrix inside and the skins are 9.5 mm (3/8") plywood, the spacing of the matrix is 137mm (5.4"), with an adjustment at one side and one end



Cutting List



The outer frame is assembled, with Glue, Staples and held in place for an hour with clamps and square blocks.



The Matrix is finished - The clamps were used to hold the frame steady - to stop it "creeping" during assembly.



The skin is placed on top the matrix (no glue yet) and the outside of the skin is marked where the staples are going to be placed. I do not have a big dry wall square like Mark, so I used a good old fashioned chalk line.

The skin is removed; a bead of glue is placed on every edge of the matrix. The skin is carefully repositioned aligning the marks you made earlier and stapled together. I use staples instead of brads, as they have a greater holing power, plus you have t chances of getting at least one of the legs into the matrix.

Leave this the first halve to set for an hour and then remove the - half finished T-Box. Remove the plastic sheet and the skin from the base (DO NOT DISTURB the base). Remove any of the stables from the second skin.

Now just repeat what you did earlier to the first skin. I left mine over night to cure fully and then in the morning a used a flush trimming bit in a router to tidy up the sides and ends.

I then dismantled the base and removed the hot glue from the work surfaces with a sharp chisel.

So this is as far as I have got with this part of the Make-over. Friday I hope to have the T-Box fitted to the Table saw, and be starting on the second of my T-Boxes for the out-feed table.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Most interesting, Tony.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


What a great torsion box table Tony. Immense, huge, stupendous…it's the size of my whole shop almost….


----------



## jrlwoodworks (Jun 20, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony;

Great job on this project.

If you want an easy way to handle sheet goods, check out my other site.

Lee


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Approximately how much does this tabletop weigh?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Good idea Tony.
One question:
How are you going to accomodate for the guide runners on say, your cutoff jig if the skin is only 3/8" ?
Wont the slots go right through the top?
Or is this not for the out feed table?

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Nice looking assembly table


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Tony - Again, great job. I am really enjoying following your shop series. Fascinating. Thank you for the great details.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Robert - I am not sure how much it will weigh when finished, but based on the fact that a 8×4 sheet of 3/8 ply weighs about 24lb - I estimate it currently weighs about 56lb. + NAILS & Glue. I can easily lift it, only its dimensions make it difficult to hold aloft.

Bob - The T-Box described is for the right table, the out feed table will be in the next episodes. Watch the next part, when all will be revealed (IF IT WORKS!!), I had taken the proble out the outfeed into account problem into account.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Table Saw update: Pt 1*
> 
> I am very happy with my DELTA - 36-L3B Left-tilt UNISAW - I changed the Motor last year (was a 220 V 60Hz, 3 HP) to a 3 phase, 50Hz, 400V, 4HP Motor, this is documented on my website if you are interested (http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/index_files/Page1402.htm ). What I was not happy with was the out-feed table and the Table to the Right of the Saw. Both of these products were Delta, but over the last 3 years they have become twisted and warped, to such a point that it was becoming dangerous to use them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, 
I got it now. 
I am still dislexic when it comes to left tilt saws.

Everything seems backwards. (... that doesn't mean I don't waaaaant one! ) <g>

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Outfeed Table*

It has taken me a little longer than anticipated, isn't always the way! Anyhow here are the layout drawings and the cutting list for the Out-feed table. The out feed table is was not a problem to build; it was a lot smaller than the other T-Box and I used the first T-Box as the base for the building the out-feed table.



I have fitted both of the tables together, levelled them and they have got there first coat of Finnish on them (Photographs next time). I have added a sketch of the two tables fitted to the table saw - showing the size.



The tables are level and relatively flat (there is some undulations especially where the two tables meet. This deviation in a planer surface is no more that 0.5mm (20 thou), I can live with that, especially since the DELTA out-feed and Side table had deviations greater that 1/8"

DELAYS - This has turned out to be a bigger job than first planned; it has affected every major machine in the shop to some degree or another. The result will be worth it, I will have more work surface and more free space. (Free space - free space - I have place for more tools {drool} now how do get them without the wife knowing???)

The big delay yesterday and today was having to reroute the dust extraction ducts and pipe work - I have shortened the system by 3m (10ft) of 6" pipe and removed a 90° elbow - so it should be more efficient??
Tomorrow, I hope to start tidying up, and take some more photographs. Monday I have to move the Band Saw and Drill press. Tuesday I start my next project (a bed)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Outfeed Table*
> 
> It has taken me a little longer than anticipated, isn't always the way! Anyhow here are the layout drawings and the cutting list for the Out-feed table. The out feed table is was not a problem to build; it was a lot smaller than the other T-Box and I used the first T-Box as the base for the building the out-feed table.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the photos. I need to build a smaller outfeed for my saw.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Outfeed Table*
> 
> It has taken me a little longer than anticipated, isn't always the way! Anyhow here are the layout drawings and the cutting list for the Out-feed table. The out feed table is was not a problem to build; it was a lot smaller than the other T-Box and I used the first T-Box as the base for the building the out-feed table.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Outfeed Table*
> 
> It has taken me a little longer than anticipated, isn't always the way! Anyhow here are the layout drawings and the cutting list for the Out-feed table. The out feed table is was not a problem to build; it was a lot smaller than the other T-Box and I used the first T-Box as the base for the building the out-feed table.
> 
> ...


Great Job Tony. Looks like it will be very efficient.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Outfeed Table*
> 
> It has taken me a little longer than anticipated, isn't always the way! Anyhow here are the layout drawings and the cutting list for the Out-feed table. The out feed table is was not a problem to build; it was a lot smaller than the other T-Box and I used the first T-Box as the base for the building the out-feed table.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, you'll love the extra table space and outfeed support. I like it - it's big! No more sheet good flopping on the floor…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Final Configuration*

So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.

Here are a couple of photographs of the work space T-Boxes, the Unisaw and the workbench. Just need a coat of wax tomorrow morning and is ready to go.





The longest and hardest job - was cutting the extended tracks and fitting the aluminium inserts in the out-feed table. They are perfectly aligned and I get NO binding at all over the whole length. The extended tracks are used for my panel cutting Jig (Left or right side) with a depth of cut up to 80cm.

I have now updated the drawings of the workshop and have added the before and after drawings. I have gained considerable space, the only thing I do not like is the dust extraction piped being on the floor (it is the best place, as I do not want a vertical pipe in the middle of the room).


*BEFORE*


*AFTER*

Both Joiner and planer are on mobile bases and can be easily moved with a minimum of effort. This update has given me huge perfectly flat work area, which can be used for assembley, Vacuum bagging large sheets and improved the sheet material handling capabilities. In addition I also have a large area behind the table which is totally free space, store partially finished items, such as chairs whilst they are waiting to go to the finishing room.

I hope that this short series will show that with carefully planning you can optimize your working space - the most important thing is "A PLACE FOR EVERYTHING" and "EVERYTHING IN IT'S PLACE". Keep the workshop clean and tidy and you will have more space and a safer place to work.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


I was good with you until your last paragraph. In my shop *"Everything is in a place"*

I like you layout.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


probably in the fall we'll tackle the "everything in its place" again… 
Now that our shed is complete we can move some stuff around, making room for the wood that is starting to accumulate.

Perhaps a drawing would help us decide where everything is to go.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get that miniature table saw? All that useful space around the saw is just awesome.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


Wow. I've got more shop envy. It came out awesome.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


That's a heck-of-a-table you've got there Tony. Very nice indeed. I need to check out your panel jig. Is it posted?


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


Like the pro you are, Tony! This is an terrific layout.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Final Configuration*
> 
> So the Update in now 85% finished and I think it was worth it. Time will tell, I have to get used to the workbench and the tools being in the new location.
> 
> ...


Very nice change Tony….I loved your shop before but now it's over the top. I can't believe the size of that work surface.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Lumber storage - a new home*

I am updating the workshop again - I need more space, not just for my self, but I now have another person working with me.



This is what the workshop looked like at Christmas 2008.



I did some changes in March this year, like moving the dust collection and rearranging the layout in the main part of the workshop, which has already paid benefits, but I cannot get a second work bench into the space.



I came up with this proposal, but when the planning guy came, wanted full architect drawings and full planning permission - this was going to cost me over $1000, before I even started the so that idea was shelved.


I then came up with this solution, to move the lumber storage into the space that was occupied by the fire wood, and to use my current area for lumber storage for the 2 workbenches.

I started this project in mid March, but due to the ground being frozen, I had to stop excavation of the firewood store until warmer weather came (we get about 3' of frost here)

.

This is the area that is being salvaged/recycled you can see that the new floor level is about 9" below the surrounding ground.



Here is a close look at the existing external wall, I have not removed any material from under wall, it is there with no support in the summer, the weight of the snow on the roof makes the wall come into contact with the frozen ground (not my design feature)

I am trying to be a little clever here. As long as I do not make any structural changes or modify the external wall, I can get around planning permission, as it then classed as an internal change and is not subject to all these rules and fees.



I purchased some of the lumber for this job on Friday afternoon and got started on Saturday morning - and I have been hard at it for 2 days.



I laid 4*4 pressure treated stock on the concrete slabs, then every 2' laid a cross brace. then a sheet of heavy grade plastic, which will keep the water from flooding the shop. The the flooring was laid (4×1 spruce planks) over the plastic sheet. The plastic sheeting continues up the side & end walls, also the roof, this is to make a humidity barrier.

And lastly I ran in some 6×2 verticals to add some strength to the roof and also to support the lumber rack that will be built in the room.

This where it stands at the moment, tomorrow (Monday), I need to get some of the insulation in, open up the wall for the internal door, and close and seal the opening at the near end, before the rain comes on Tuesday, then we are wind and water tight - I,ll keep you posted.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Lumber storage - a new home*
> 
> I am updating the workshop again - I need more space, not just for my self, but I now have another person working with me.
> 
> ...


good progress


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lumber storage - a new home*
> 
> I am updating the workshop again - I need more space, not just for my self, but I now have another person working with me.
> 
> ...


this is quite a nice addition…some how i missed this series…will go back and check it out…


----------



## WindwoodTrader (Sep 12, 2009)

Tikka said:


> *Lumber storage - a new home*
> 
> I am updating the workshop again - I need more space, not just for my self, but I now have another person working with me.
> 
> ...


Hey, Tony-
Hope you are still reviewing commentary on this subject. I also faced a limit on space for an additional workbench so I went and got a Festool MFT 1080 precision table assembly complete with guide rails and another smaller table that I joined to the 1080. 
I have had Festool products for over 10 years and really appreciate the quality and precision- Check the tables out.
By the way the tables I got are being discontinued and can be had with significant discounts. I buy through Festool distributor Bob Marino if it is of interest. He helped me a lot.
Good luck!
John


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lumber storage - a new home*
> 
> I am updating the workshop again - I need more space, not just for my self, but I now have another person working with me.
> 
> ...


Wow, it has been nearly a year since I posted this (and forgot about it) - I must do another update soon


----------

